# Delta 40-540 blade change problem.



## shedhead (2 Jun 2011)

I have just bought a second hand Delta 40-540 scroll saw. The saw works well just the air blower does not work, but that is not a problem. The owner had made a change to the bottom blade release, adding a nut and bolt to clamp the blade in place. This does away with the need for the special tool used to tighten the bottom blade clamp. This method works well but the problem I have is that I find it difficult to stop the blade from popping out when I cut. I have spent a lot of time on this but it will normaly take 4-5 attempts to get the blade holding tight enough so not to come out and buckle the blade in use. The top clamp has not been altered so this means that it is usualy the bottom that comes adrift, ...... very anoying

Can anyone suggest anything to help me with this.



Dermot.


----------



## scroller frank (4 Jun 2011)

Hi Dermot, 
You asked for sugestions , !!!!!!! ok , why not use the allenkey and "spike " tool ???
as it holds everything in line whilst the bolt is tightened , 
if the original has been replaced with a nut and bolt , does it have a self locking nut ? as it mabe vibrating loose , i would also sugest that the whole thing is twisting while your trying to tighten it up , as i think you will have to use two spanners ??????

You could try making a new piece for the bottom clamp,but drilling and tapping the hole so that you only need one spanner , and then use the other hand to hold it all in line while you tighten it , 
just a few thoughts----------------------Frank---------------

PS hope the ball idear worked , and that the poor old dog hasn't been upset too much :lol: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shedhead (4 Jun 2011)

Thanks Frank for your help again. The saw did not come with the special tool and no there is only 1 nut. You might be right about it shaking loose. Is there any quick blade release kit that will fit the Delta 40-540 that has a top & bottom release? Should the blade get clamped at the front, middle or back of the clamp. Sorry for asking you all these silly questions. And yes the dog ball has worked. I am looking for a square ball if that makes sence, it will fit better.

Dermot.


----------



## scroller frank (4 Jun 2011)

Morning dermot,
Silly questions ?? there are no silly questions , sometimes there are silly answers :lol: 
Ah! no special tool a  it makes life a lot easier !!!!!!!!!!!
O well, you could try a spring or better still a shakeproof washer if it hasn't got one 
already , 
The later Delta's , like Steves has the same "quickset" fitting top and bottom ,
thats the answer , although were you might get one from i don't know . the last time i got spares they came from Tool Station , was a while ago though .
As for the blade position , it needs to be at the front, ie. nearest to you as you are sat at the saw ,
ok on the square ball , been looking for one myself !
all the best,---------Frank-------------


----------

